
Amid smoggy days in London, growing calls to clean up Europe’s toxic air - wjossey
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/amid-smoggy-days-in-london-growing-calls-to-clean-up-europes-toxic-air/2016/12/20/909612aa-c203-11e6-92e8-c07f4f671da4_story.html
======
wjossey
I'd love some information on this topic.

As someone who lives in Los Angeles, I understand why we have such a bad
pollution problem (although far better than it once was). In our case,
geography plays as much a part in the haze as anything else.

What kind of outcome can Londoners expect to see if diesel is eliminated? Does
the increase in C02 from London adding more gasoline cars (and likely
throughout GB) actually cause greater loss of life elsewhere in the planet due
to GW impacts?

Climate and atmospheric science always leaves me a little feeling...
Overwhelmed. These sorts of collective action problems always concern me
because of how slow they can be, and because if we get it wrong, the
consequences are terrifying.

